# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Wake Initiated Lucid Dreams (WILD) >  >  I can't WILD for poop  : \

## LP11725

So like back a few years ago when I discovered that those cool dreams were lucid dreams, and I found this site, and all of that. I kept the journal and everything, and was pretty good at lucid dreaming. Well, I eventually stopped, and my skill of LD'ing started fading, and now I really don't have stage 3-5 LD's anymore, I may not even see S2. Anyway, well, before I get into WILD'ing, ill fill you guys in on the type of lucidity I've been having for the past like year or so if not, then just about.

     I'll just become lucid very slightly out of nowhere, without any kind of reality check, or dream sign. Now, I'm not like lucid how I've been in my prime, it doesn't feel near like that at all, it just feels like a very faint part of me has some type of control where I will tell myself to become invisible to the people around me or something, and then eventually it feels like someone knows im there, kind of like that movie inception in a way, but that's about it. I've flown a couple weeks ago, but it seems whenever I fly, I can only fly so far, and the dream always seems to end like I can't think of scenery quick enough or something so I run out of dream...

 anyway, I've been trying to attempt a successful WILD the last week and a half or so, and I always seem to fail. I either always fall asleep, or end up moving after kind of dozing off, and then like waking up and forgetting what I'm trying to do, and I move. I'm not even sure what I'm looking for. I feel myself getting heavy, if that's even good, and I can infact feel as if I can't move anything easily, but I know I still can and if I do, I'll fail, but I never seem to get to transition or at least noticing it, and it really frustrates me. Are the feelings I am feeling a good sign? Am I like, RIGHT THERE.... just a little big longer, felt like 15 or 20 minutes or so which is about the right time it takes, but any tips would really help.

Thanks!

----------


## Mathemagician-Taliskuji

Dry spell?

I followed this tutorial and got rid of mine since start of June (I think it was from there). At the start you count your breaths to around 300 and then focus on your breathing noise to WILD.

WILD - The Guide To End All Guides - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

Now I have 1 lucid dream per few days but basically they were all just about me in my room doing nothing much. So I'm working on dream control and dream stabilization now.

----------


## isthisit

> anyway, I've been trying to attempt a successful WILD the last week and a half or so, and I always seem to fail. I either always fall asleep, or end up moving after kind of dozing off, and then like waking up and forgetting what I'm trying to do, and I move. I'm not even sure what I'm looking for. I feel myself getting heavy, if that's even good, and I can infact feel as if I can't move anything easily, but I know I still can and if I do, I'll fail, but I never seem to get to transition or at least noticing it, and it really frustrates me. Are the feelings I am feeling a good sign? Am I like, RIGHT THERE.... just a little big longer, felt like 15 or 20 minutes or so which is about the right time it takes, but any tips would really help.
> 
> Thanks!



Aw man, it sounds to me like you're worrying too much. Stress is the main cause of losing lucid dreaming! 
When you are WILDing, are you WBTB, you really should have previous sleep. 
Maybe its not the right technique for you? Research the other ones and see.
Are you practicing RCs during the day? Keeping a DJ? Practicing ADA? Without these, or letting these become second nature and not actually being aware about them, you will find your LD count dropping.

Hope this helps!

----------


## imKirkC

I cant imagine why anyone would want to WILD just so they can experience taking a crap. Are you constipated?

----------


## CJC

> I cant imagine why anyone would want to WILD just so they can experience taking a crap. Are you constipated?



Dumbass that's not what he meant

----------


## imKirkC

> Dumbass that's not what he meant



Obviously. I made a friendly joke, unfortunately you turned it unfriendly  :Sad:

----------


## CJC

> Obviously. I made a friendly joke, unfortunately you turned it unfriendly



My bad it look pretty serious to me:p

----------


## fOrceez

_Moved to WILD sub-forum_

----------


## Robot_Butler

I get a lot of dreams, like you described.  I am not fully lucid, but I know I can do whatever I want because it is a dream.  It is hard to describe.  I can exert control, I don't worry about threatening situations.  In the back of my mind, I know it is all a dream, but don't fully become lucid.  I think it is based on habit.  I am lucid so often, this is my habitual way of behaving in dreams.  

Keep cracking away at WILD.  You will figure it out eventually.  Make sure your timing is right, and view each attempt as a new chance to learn more about how you fall asleep.

----------

